# MM420 Steuerwort



## volker (27 April 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Hab hier ein merkwürdiges Problem mit einem MM420 an DP

ich beobachte das stw über die pc-anschaltung

wenn ich z.b 47F (vor) an den umrichter sende hab ich dort auf dem stw 4FF. bei C7F (zurück) hab ich dort CFF.

es ist egal was ich sende, bit 7 (Störung quittieren ist im Umricher immer 1)

der umrichter zeigt keinerlei störung an. aber er läuft auch nicht an.

Tips ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 April 2005)

Kann es sein das Du von div. Experimenten noch ein paar Bits gesetzt hast ? Oder im weitern Programm die Bits noch einmal beschaltest ?

Ich hatte die Tage ein ähnliches Problem mit einem SEW-Umrichter. Dort waren noch Bits in der Steuerung gesetzt... CPU Aus und wieder Ein und das Thema war erledigt


----------



## volker (27 April 2005)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein das Du von div. Experimenten noch ein paar Bits gesetzt hast ? Oder im weitern Programm die Bits noch einmal beschaltest ?



das ganze war ein umbau von mm3 auf mm4. hardware läuft. keine busfehler. 

habe  auch erst daran gedacht, dass irgendwo im prog was gesetzt wird.
im ob1 versorge ich nun testweise nur den mm4 dirket mit dem stw sodass ich sowas ausschliessen kann. der rest ist bea.

(auf zeit-/alarm-ob's habe ich das noch nicht geprüft. fiel mir erst auf dem weg nach hause ein.  :idea: , kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen)

getestet habe ich:
W#16#47F                    // Antrieb Ein, Rechtslauf 
W#16#C7F                    // Antrieb Ein, Linkslauf 
W#16#47E                    // stop mit Bremsen 
W#16#4FA                    // stop ohne Bremsen (austrudeln)
W#16#4FE                    // Reset 

logischerweise mit sollwert im 2. wort

wie ich mit drivemonitor sehen kann kommen meine stw's auch an.
nur das eben bit 7 immer auf 1 ist

cpu und fu habe ich mehrfach neu gestartet.


----------



## GobotheHero (28 April 2005)

Hallo Volker!

Dann müsste ja beim Beobachten das Bit auch falsch dargestellt werden.

Denke mal das ist nicht dein 1. FU, aber schaden kann es ja nicht:
Bei einer S5 über Profibus angesteuerte FU´s MM420.
Festlegung Profidrive-Profil.

Der Umrichter muss erst in Betriebsbereitschaft sein.
Steuerwort 1: 047E
Dann mit 047F ansteuern und er sollte loslaufen.
Direkt 047F zu Steuern läuft er nicht an (soweit ich mich erinnere).

Hoffe bei S7 ist das nicht anders.

Gobo


----------



## volker (28 April 2005)

also so hab ich schon einige umrichter am laufen.
wichtig ist halt der flankenwechsel am bit 0.

das komische ist halt das bit 7 auf 1 bleibt

also ich sende:         47F hex = 0000 0100 0111 1111 bin
im parameter
r54 steht dann          4FF hex = 0000 0100 1111 1111 bin

das gleiche bei linkslauf
also ich sende:         C7F hex = 0000 1100 0111 1111 bin
im parameter
r54 steht dann          CFF hex = 0000 1100 1111 1111 bin

das ist das bit für störung quittieren.

siemens konnte mir eben auch nicht helfen.
ich soll mal einen kompletten reset des umrichters über parameter 10 = 30 machen.

das werd ich jetzt mal machen gehen. hoffe das nützt was. ich werde später berichten.


----------



## GobotheHero (28 April 2005)

Hm, yo das Problem habe ich schon erkannt mit dem Bit 7 ... komisch 

Interesant wäre dann mal den FU vom Profibus zu trennen.
Dann müsste das Steuerwort doch 0000. Sollte ein Interner Fehler vorhanden sein und das bit 7 immer noch 1 sein ist der FU oder die Profibus-Einheit Fritte. Kann ich mir aber eher nicht vorstellen.

Naja, vielleicht Hilft ja ein Reset ... wer weis schon an welchen Parametern da rumgefummelt wurde.

Ich bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.

gl hf

Gobo


----------



## volker (28 April 2005)

problem gelöst

habe einen reset durchgeführt und die parameterliste neu erstellt und übertragen.

ich glaube das mit dem bit 7 war ein fehler von mir.
ich dachte im parameter r54 steht das steuerwort  tut es im prinzip auch, bis auf das bit 7 dort immer 1 ist. auch jetzt noch wo er läuft.

das wahre stw scheint im parameter r2090 zu stehen.

also lag der fehler irgendwo anders in der parameterliste.
(das ganze war ein umbau von mm3 auf mm4. der kollege der die eingebaut hat, hatte auch die parametrierung vorgenommen.)

das ganze war mir alles sowieso sehr komisch. wenn das mal bei einem fu passiert ok. aber wir hatten hier direkt 4 gewechselt und alle hatten den gleichen fehler.


----------



## Ralle (2 Mai 2005)

Volker, das war ein feature, kein Fehler,  :wink:


----------

